

Google Partners With Ray-Ban, Oakley For New Glass Designs - pmcpinto
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/gadgets/google-partners-ray-ban-oakley-new-glass-designs-n61031

======
nemasu
Trying to make Glass "cool"? ...It'll probably work.

